# metal? in water?



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I recently (last 2 days) noticed what look like metal filings in my cup when I purge system to preheat my cup.

Nothing has changed except I just had to swap the group head gasket because it was leaking.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scale ?.......


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I have just done a descale, could it be residual scale being flushed through? It is very grey/silver looking though?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> I have just done a descale, could it be residual scale being flushed through? It is very grey/silver looking though?


Possibly ? .............Been a long time since I have had to descale etc


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll try and get a pic tomorrow...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Could it be tiny bits off the threads of the dispersion plate?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Nintje, what machine have you got? still the pimped Classic?

A friend of mine de-scaled theirs for the first time this week and they were complaining about bits in the water. Haven't seen it as yet


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

It's probably chrome plating peeling off somewhere. If you can figure out where it is and help it on it's way it should subside quickly.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes Urban, the classic









But I do regularly descale it (3-4 monthly) and haven't noticed this before.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

It has been less today and yesterday, I don't suppose it could have been form the new group head gasket? Little bits of rubber?


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

What did you descale with? Could it be aluminium flaking off the inside of the boiler? Do a quick google on this. Not sure how healthy this would be to drink or if this is even the problem but wanted to at least mention the possibility.


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

The advice in the US seems to be to avoid it. A lot of mixed messages here though:

http://www.amazon.com/Cookware-Dangerous-aluminum-cookware-dangerous/forum/Fx3MCWOT038A4C/Tx205Z10QVEWCPV/1?asin=B0000CF3Q6


----------

